# Hello, long time lurker, first time poster



## Julio247 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, hello people.  So I called Diabetes UK earlier today to change my address and they told me about the forum. So glad they did.

So, I've had type 1 diabetes for 20 years this coming December.  Up and until 4 years ago I think it was in a bit of a mess - the advice I was getting in hindsight was poor.  That said, I saw a specialist and a nutritionist who taught me about carbo counting, had my insulins changed and feel so much better now.

So I'm here to see how other people - family, friends, colleagues - deal with us having Type 1 diabetes.

Big wave!


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Julio and a warm welcome to the forum Good on diabetes uk for pointing u to this place. What insulin regime are you on


----------



## Northerner (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Julio, welcome to the forum  You'll find lots of like-minded people here who are happy to share their experiences with you to help you manage your diabetes well. Great to hear that you have been set on the right track finally! What sort of numbers have you been having over the years?


----------



## Mark T (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Julio


----------



## Sazzaroo (Apr 24, 2012)

_Welcome aboard Julio _


----------



## Amanda102 (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome Julio!  I am fairly new myself and have already found the forum (or I should say the members of it) extremely knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Julio247 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cheers and thanks for the welcome.  I'm on Humalog 3 times a day and Lantus once a day.  Doses vary between what I eat, but between 10-12g of Carbs per unit of Humalog and 14 units of Lantus in the evening.  I've sussed the carbo counting, which helps me.  My HbA1C was 7.1.

Before this new regime I was a set amount of humalog insulin (and a different daytime brand before that I care not remember) and Humalin I.  Specialists back then told me that I should be on 32, so I was.  So I found it difficult to sleep, which meant that I was most probably having hypos at night.  The specialist I saw about 4 years ago was shocked and changed everything.  Life changing with regards to quality of life.

Still, issue for me after so many years - i got it at University, was how to deal with insulin injections in public places.  Still have a question about that, especially if I am on a business meeting/trip.

I'm changing my meeter to the Sanofi iBGStar as, yes, I'm an iPhone user and want to keep a better record.

Anyhow, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome Julio

Have you ordered/bought your iBGStar yet?

I had a chance to test one and can let you know what they are like if you are interested

M


----------



## Medusa (Apr 25, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## NatB (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum there are lots of great people to help you but it sounds
 like you are doing really well. 
Good luck with the meter.


----------



## Julio247 (May 8, 2012)

Yes, I've bought the iBG Star.  It is good, much better than writing things down on a notebook.  That said, it could be better.

I work in media and tech so tech and diabetes is close to me.  the iBG star app could be so much better.  The note, could allow to record proper notes - details of the food that I have eaten.  Sanofi could also but an app that lists carbs by restaurant menus.  Many out there and it would help when those of us who are on business can score the cards based on what we are eating.

Equally, the lancing device.  Not too my liking.

But, overall I love the new iBG star.  I remember when a pharma company went on stage years back when one of the first iPhone's was unveiled and have been waiting for a similar device since then.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2012)

Glad you are getting on well with it. I agree about the lancing device (a bit 'christmas cracker' for my liking).

Loved almost everything about the iBGStar, but it gave me quite inconsistent results (sometimes much higher, sometimes not) compared to a couple of other meters I checked it against so I have stopped using mine. Shame really


----------

